# Modbus TCP



## Chorum (19 November 2020)

Hallo,

Ich habe eine Weile nach einer Antwort für meine Frage gesucht aber nichts gefunden, ich hoffe hier bekomme ich sie 

Ich bin nicht direkt vom Fach, also entschuldigt bitte eine mögliche Naivität dem Thema gegenüber.

Ich möchte einen Stromzähler, Werte als MQTT Botschaften an einen MQTT Broker senden lassen.
Der Zähler kommt bestenfalls als Modbus TCP Version.

Ich weiß das es möglich ist die Modus TCP Botschaften in MQTT Botschaften über ein Gateway umzuwandeln.

Meine Frage wäre:
Kann ich die Modbus TCP Geräte und das MQTT Gateway in das normale Intranet integrieren, wo sie quasi parallel zum restlichen Nachrichtenverkehr kommunizieren?

Da ich es so verstanden habe, das beim Modbus TCP die Botschaften in TCP/IP kompatile Botschaften umgewandelt werden, wäre das ja so möglich?
Oder muss der Modbus TCP auf ein eigenes physikalisches Netzwerk ?


Viele Grüsse

Chorum


----------



## escride1 (19 November 2020)

Du kannst es mit darin betreiben, es ist nur ein Protokolltyp.

Beschränkungen liegen in Firewall, Switch, Router, dazu den Netzwerkadmin befragen.


----------



## Chorum (19 November 2020)

Danke für die Antwort!


Grüße
Chorum


----------



## Ing_Lupo (19 November 2020)

Hallo

welches Gateway setzt Du eigentlich ein ?


----------



## Chorum (20 November 2020)

Da bin ich noch in der Recherche. 
Der erste Ansatz war ein Gerät von Stark - Elektronik für 600 Euro. Ich habe schon günstigere Alternativen gefunden, z.B. der *HD67935-B2*  von ADF Web für 200.- incl Netzteil. Aktuell bin ich noch in der Entscheidungsfindung 

Das Gateway werde ich selbst programmieren müssen, soll aber nicht so der Aufwand sein.

Grüße
Chorum


----------



## Ing_Lupo (20 November 2020)

Hallo

ich nutze dafür das Insevis Gateway.  Kostet 500,-

Ist SPS Hardware für Schaltschrankeinbau.

Temp. EMV u.s.w

Zusätzlich NodeRed zur Vorverarbeitung. FTP Email 
Dashboards


----------



## Chorum (20 November 2020)

Oh das Gateway ist ja noch interessanter... gleich mit CAN .

Mal sehen was da noch so geht. Node Red Server habe ich ja schon aber ist natürlich bequem und ich könnte evtl. kleine lokale Dashbords für die Prüfstände erstellen.

Danke für den Tip!

Grüße
Chorum


----------



## B3nutz3rname (20 November 2020)

Node red kann doch auch modbus TCP


----------



## Ing_Lupo (21 November 2020)

Hallo

ja klar.

Ist für viele einfacher auch ohne node red zu konfigurieren.

Das Gateway ist für 2000 VAR in 100ms ausgelegt.

Das kann in NodeRed auch unübersichtlich werden.


----------



## Chorum (23 November 2020)

Wie ist das gemeint: "Node Red kann doch auch Modbus TCP" ?
Kann ich die Modbus TCP Botschaften direkt an den MQTT Broker schicken lassen ?


Grüße
Chorum


----------



## Ing_Lupo (23 November 2020)

Hallo

mit dem S7 Gateway ja:



Das ist recht übersichtlich woher ein Wert kommt und wem er zur Verfügung gestellt wird.


----------



## Stefan3107 (25 November 2020)

Ich mach das über einen Raspberry mit NodeRed, Modbus TCP kommt von Fronius PV-Anlage und dann auf MQTT weiterleiten.
Ist eine günstige Version unter 50€.

Lg. Stefan


----------



## Chorum (26 November 2020)

Naja ich habe schon 2 vollwertige Node Reds und einen MQTT Broker stehen. Wir haben auch die S7. Das würde ja bedeuten ich kann die Modbus TCP Botchaften eines Stromzählers zum Beispiel direckt und ohne Gateway an den MQTT Broker schicken .

Ab da ist es ja dann nur noch Node Red.

Das klingt sehr gut. 

Das werde ich wohl erst nächstes Jahr umsetzen können, aber danach wäre es interessant zu wissen ob die S7 auch eigene Werte an den MQTT Broker Schicken kann.

Top Hilfe 


Grüße
Chorum


----------



## Ing_Lupo (26 November 2020)

Hallo

Um welche s7 CPU gehts da ?   

Eine 300er auf jeden Fall nicht, da gibts m.w. keine Bibliotheken.

Theoretisch kann man mit einer TCP Verbindung das Protokoll zusammensetzen. Da bin ich aber raus.


----------



## Chorum (6 Januar 2021)

Hallo,
ich habe wieder die Zeit mich dem Thema zu widmen.

Aktuell sieht mein Plan vor die Modbus TCP Clients direkt mit dem Netzwerk zu verbinden damit sie so an den MQTT Broker senden können.
Die SPS würde ich außen vor lassen, sofern das möglich ist.

Grüße
Chorum


----------

